# Edited version of 6-23-12 Duke Boyz



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice vid, that center snork might hurt on the green honda if he ever goes over the handle bars...:nutkick:


----------



## killer666 (May 29, 2011)

i dunno how to add rep and if i did dude i'm all in, great vid. especially for a long standing member


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

looks like the ol 420 spins the 02s pretty good


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Excellent Video...Makes me realize how much I have to learn about putting these videos together...Rep given


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice video.. Looks like y'all had a good time.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice


----------



## rrsi_duke (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks guys, yeah ive learned a lot over the years of doing vids like these, and always come to realize that i need to learn more (or have better cameras or editing software LOL) 

and yeah that 420 does really good with the 02's


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Great stuff man. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

What alls he got done to the 420?


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

Man that's an awesome editing job! Great vid!


----------

